# Granny is off her rocker



## Brink (Feb 25, 2017)

My Mom (Granny) asked if I could tighten up her rocker.
It just needs a little glue...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brink (Feb 25, 2017)

Come to find out, when it was made, nails were driven into the joints.

I had to dig out a dozen nails to get it apart.

In process, I broke a rung

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Feb 25, 2017)

Spokeshave and round tenon cutter fashioned a new ring from maple dowel

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink (Feb 25, 2017)

I put it all back together with T-88 epoxy. Then scrub it with Simple Green and a synthetic steel wool pad.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Feb 25, 2017)

After it dried, I wiped it down with minwax stain. Applying a bit more to scratches, bare spots and new rung.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 25, 2017)

Nice resto!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 25, 2017)

Ok... Now where's the auto rock and foot rest conversion installation. No daBrink thread is done in 5 posts! 5 months MAYBE, but not 5 posts!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## larry C (Feb 25, 2017)

Good job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 25, 2017)

I'll bet he was working on it for months and just used the pictures to fill a post since he hadn't done anything in a while....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 25, 2017)

It looks like grannies pistol was digging into the back splats.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Feb 25, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> It looks like grannies pistol was digging into the back splats.



That's from the studs on her leather garter belt

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Brink (Feb 26, 2017)

Completed.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 26, 2017)

Looks new again! Very nice brinkster.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

